# Best way to substitute marzipan for almond paste in a recipe?



## cookiemomster (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay, I got a really good deal on some marzipan, and I want to make some Almond Banket (a Dutch pastry).
Problem is, all the recipes call for Almond Paste, but then go on to add sugar & eggs. Seems to me I should be able to use Marzipan, but I don't know if I'll still need to add more sugar and all the eggs.
Does anyone have any ideas, or a recipe that uses Marzipan instead?
Thanks a bunch, Grandma used to send Banket every Christmas, and it's just not the same since she's gone. It would bring back some really good memories for the whole family!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

compared to all other ingredients.

Marzipan is 28%.

So...I'm not certain how you would modify this other than if you wanted to use straight Marzipan and eliminate the sugar. OR grind up more almonds. <doncha just love math>

I'll have to look up the recipe and get back with you...

April


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I believe that marzipan is almond paste with added sugar hence the different proprtion of almonds. It's not that it has less almonds, just more sugar.

It's too late in the day for me to do the math but essentially adjust the amount of sugar in your recipe to account for the extra sugar in the marzipan already.

Jock


----------



## cookiemomster (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, everything I've read seems to say that Marzipan is basically a smoother textured Almond Paste with more sugar.
I will probably just have to experiment with the amount of sugar I add to the filling, I suppose it won't be a terrible thing (except for my figure) to have to eat all of the results, eh?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The sacrifices we make :lips: 

Jock


----------



## bakette (May 26, 2013)

Hello-  Hope you're experimenting paid off. I was looking for answers to exchanging marzipan for almond paste and saw your post. I have had a recipe for Banket for a long while and have not drummed up the courage to make it.  Is it as wonderful as it sounds and how hard is it really?  There are savory and sweet recipes from what I understand.  Need your encouragement!! Thanks


----------



## bakette (May 26, 2013)

Please share your banket recipe. I have been wanting to make forever!


----------

